# Ufit protein shakes



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi guys

I was lucky enough to win the competition here:
http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378703

I was sent a crate of Strawberry and a crate of Chocolate flavour shakes.

I had previously used protein powders (from myprotein, bulkpowders, USN etc) but was keen to see if these ready-to-drink protein shakes were any good...

I have to say, these were great. They taste like milkshake! No after taste and small bottle so good to drink after a workout.

Did they help with my gains?? LOL - yes! I really think my body absorbed the protein better from these compared to other shakes/powders...but that might just be a coincidence, but I do feel bigger after having these shakes for past few weeks :lol:

So...I found that Tesco had these on offer, £1 a bottle (normally £2) so I went ahead and ordered 40 bottles online, for £1 delivery charge :thumb:

Try these out guys - especially if you can get then for £1 a bottle


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the Update Sunny -


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

are you a veggie or a huge body builder?


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Dr_T said:


> are you a veggie or a huge body builder?


I am vegetarian


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Just found out the other day that I can now get the Ufit shake as part of my Boots meal deal. Yay, great post gym lunch fix.:argie:


----------

